# Xpath, alle Element die mit "user" beginnen auswäh



## XPathGast (10. Dez 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche nun leider schon ne ganze Weile aber ich bekomme dies einfach nicht hin.

Ich habe ein JDOM Document vorliegen, und möchte dieses mittels xpath durchsuchen.
Die Ergebnisliste soll alle Elemente enthalten sie mit *user beginnen*. Diese Elemente können überall im ganzen JDOM Baum vorkommen. Hat jemand eine Idee? Dies war bisher mein bester Einfall.



```
XPath xpath = XPath.newInstance("matches(., 'user')");
List<Element> noneElements = xpath.selectNodes(doc);
/* doc ist vom Typ: org.jdom.Document
   xpath: org.jdom.xpath.XPath
*/
```

Dabei bekomme ich folgende Exception:
org.jdom.JDOMException: XPath error while evaluating "matches(self::node(), "user")": Function :matches: Function :matches


Hoffentlich hat jemand ne gute Idee.
In meinem Projekt verwende ich JDOM v1.1

Dankeschön


----------



## mikachu (11. Dez 2007)

nimm "starts-with( String, String )" statt "matches()"

XPath 1.0 functions


----------



## XPathGast (27. Dez 2007)

Danke, hat geholfen


----------

